# pig tails



## pixie (Jan 22, 2006)

how do you do the little bows on each ear? ... my boyfriend and i have spoken about the top knot, and he said he wont walk her if she looks like a doll, lol - so we came to a comprimise and she can have the little bows on each ear (but i will sneak a top knot in occasionally!!) i saw it on a picture one of you has as their sig, sorry i cant remeber who it was.

do you use clips?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Pixie, do you mean like Sylphide in my avatar and signature?



















If yes, I use first, tiny latex bands that I buy from Dog-Bows.com. One pack lasts forever:
Dog Bows Latex Bands Page

Then I put in good quality Maltese Pairs (3/8 size). The good quality ones last for weeks (cheap, soft ribbon ones don't last a day with my wrestling maniacs). PM me if you'd like to know where I get them and how much they cost. They come with latex bands attached, so the ponytails are actually held in with more than one band. 

PS - no guarantee that she won't look like a doll, though... Sylphide looks like a live doll sometimes - although, she usually messes up her perfect pigtails as soon as I finish them. I have to snap photos quick if I want to get a tidy one...plus, Shrek just loves to pull on the pigtails!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Pixie, do you mean like Sylphide in my avatar and signature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the pony tails







How long does the hair have to be? Your baby looks like a little doll


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> I love the pony tails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!







Yes, she's our precious girl...























A few inches, at least. When I trim her hair too short, the pony tails flip forward and block her vision. I did that a few weeks ago - they are finally starting to train back into place.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I love that idea. I sawa picture one with the long ear hair put into pig tails lower down and it just looked too cute, but I love the idea of leaving them open instead of the knot.


----------



## pixie (Jan 22, 2006)

iv just found the picture, its on LexiAndNikkisMom's sig... u see, it doesnt look like she has pigtails in, there are no tufts of hair sticking up (which is what my boyfriend doesnt like) so i thought that would be a good comprimise!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> iv just found the picture, its on LexiAndNikkisMom's sig... u see, it doesnt look like she has pigtails in, there are no tufts of hair sticking up (which is what my boyfriend doesnt like) so i thought that would be a good comprimise![/B]


I shouldn't reply to this w/o having all the correct info... LOL...but I will anyway. 
That picture was taken for Halloween. It was just a temporary thing. I don't think she actually keeps those on Nikki. 
However...they do make dog bows with the little barrette, so you can just put them on your pups ears if you want. I'm sure Marj (LadysMom) makes them.


----------



## pixie (Jan 22, 2006)

thanks carrie - i wouldnt keep the bows in all the time, just for the odd occasion, i doubt they'd stay in for longer than 5 mins anyway lol.

id love to buy some bows from 'ladysmom' but i live in england, and its too much hassle








i havent actually got my pup yet either, lol.. but i want to gather as much info as poss before i get her so im prepared!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> thanks carrie - i wouldnt keep the bows in all the time, just for the odd occasion, i doubt they'd stay in for longer than 5 mins anyway lol.
> 
> id love to buy some bows from 'ladysmom' but i live in england, and its too much hassle
> 
> ...


JMM posted a top knot tutorial a while back, but I'm not good at searches...look under Maltese Grooming and you should find it. As far as top knots go, you can do them "show style" with papers, or "spout style" which is how I do mine. I take the top knot out each night because they really shouldn't sleep in their bows. As far as actual bow go, you must look at Marj's offerings. Her bows are the best I've bought. I think for the price, the cheapie little grooming bows are cute, but don't last. To me they are disposable. Of course that's not to say that they aren't cute...I just like a more finished look. If you can't find JMM's post, I'm sure if you pm her, she'll direct you. Oh, and don't forget the grooming tools you'll need. Many of us have purchased Chris Christensen brushes and combs which are well worth the money. Good luck and I can't wait to see photos of the pig tails!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145979
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the link to JMM's topic: 
Top Knot Pictorial

For searches if you know the author of the topic: Go to "Members" one of the choices in the top nav. Then type in the person's name in the box and click "Go". The person's name will appear at the top left of the page. Click on the name to get to her profile. (Or you can go to her profile the regular way from a post).

Then click on "Profile Options" on the right-hand side and choose, "Find Member's Topics". It will then display a list of threads that she has started.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> thanks carrie - i wouldnt keep the bows in all the time, just for the odd occasion, i doubt they'd stay in for longer than 5 mins anyway lol.[/B]


Oh I see. But I think those bows on Nikki are like hair rubber bands, that kinda wrapped around the ear... LexiAndNikkisMom can tell you the facts tho...lol




> id love to buy some bows from 'ladysmom' but i live in england, and its too much hassle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh.... yeah...I didn't think about that... Sorry. You can buy childrens hair bow barrettes and use them. (I did, that's what's in Massimo's hair in my signature LOL) They're cheap too!


----------

